# [FreeHand] Pfad als Ganzes => mehrere Farben?



## Blumenkind (12. März 2004)

Hi,

habe einen Pimboli nachgezeichnet und würde nun gerne die einzelnen Pfade als Ganzen zusammenfügen und dann in verschiedenen Farben füllen. Ist das möglich?

LG Blumi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2004)

Was ist bitte ein Pimboli?
Also wenn du verschiedene Pfade verbindest und dieses Objekt mit ver. farben versehen willst must du dies eigentlich mit einem Verlauf machen. es gibt inzwischen auch "inteligente" Verlaufswerkzeuge mit denen man komplexe Verläufe erzielen kann.
Mit welchem Programm arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. März 2004)

Das ist der Pimboli und er arbeitet laut Betreffzeile mit Freehand...  

Wegen Deinen Pfaden zusammenfügen: Du kannst die Pfade gruppieren (alles auswählen --> Strg - G). Allerdings ist mir schleierhaft, wie Du das dann verschiedenartig füllen willst.... Kannst Du für mich nochmal die Frage präzise stellen, ich stell mich grad ein wenig schwer...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. März 2004)

Ok, das Blumenkind mit Freehand arbeitet habe ich übersehen.
Äh Blumenkind heißt du zufällig Christiane?


----------



## Blumenkind (20. März 2004)

Habs langsam gecheckt, dass es nicht geht einen Pfad mit mehreren Farben zu füllen. Habe nun für jede Farbe einen Pfad angelegt...


----------

